
New Squid Genome Shines Light on Symbiotic Evolution - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/new-squid-genome-shines-light-on-symbiotic-evolution-20190219/
======
zeristor
It’ll be really interesting to learn how the squid interacts with the bacteria

